# Goodnight Little Girl



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Our Blizzard Female who was not even a year old was put to sleep at 09.18am today - she will be missed greatly 

She was suffering from seizures through out the day and wasnt responding to her treatment, after seeing the whole process i feel rather upset.


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

im sorry to hear of your loss but you did the right thing by not letting your little one suffer.


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP. What a beautiful gecko.


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

R.i.P


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

R.I.P. little one, its so sad when u have to put an animal to sleep. But u did the right thing, and she will always remember u for that.
:lol2:


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

She was stunning! I've never seen a gecko like her in my years. Sorry that your suffering her loss.
xx


----------



## fancypantslee25 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sorry.*

Really sorry for your lost.Ive never seen a geko like that.She was beautiful.xxxx


----------

